# When you first started out....



## Karin (May 21, 2019)

Did you also count your fish every morning?
Did you ever panic when you found them sleeping on the substrate? (In the middle of the night).

Ok. Go ahead and chuckle 🙂


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Lol*

It's all good ...lol


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

What happened if you couldn’t find them? Do you rearrange all the rocks, woods and plants to find them


----------



## Karin (May 21, 2019)

Oh they're all still there. I'm just not uber confident yet. (Which isn't bad thing. Usually when I think I've got it all figured out, is when things start going sideways...)
I was fretting last night though, when I had some work to do late and turned the light on on my desk (next to the aquarium) and 5 out of 8 guppies were sitting on the gravel.... never realized they do that when they're sleeping....


----------



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

Lol, been back in the hobby over a year now and still mildly panic when I can't find some inhabitants, especially the larger ones like a larger than a golf ball-sized mystery snail who can somehow vanish for days at a time. I've gotten out of the habit of just thinking I have everything under control, and just take the time each night (or day when I have the time) to glance over everyone that I can see to watch them and make sure they are all doing well, running tests if ever skeptical, just in case.

May sound ornary but I swear it's still a relaxing hobby for me, .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

